# Tiger Woods - anyone remember him over there?



## gumbud

Recently expressing confidence about the up and coming US Masters??


----------



## RadishRose

Tiger Woods? for countless years you could not turn on the Internet without seeing him, or his name.


----------



## hollydolly

Now  we rarely hear a thing about him since the 'scandal''


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> Now  we rarely hear a thing about him since the 'scandal''



What scandal, HD? The car wreck?


----------



## hollydolly

No , his extra marital  affairs....


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> No , his extra marital  affairs....



Oh yes, I remember those now.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> No , his extra marital  affairs....


When you cheat it backfires every time 
I hope he learned his lesson


----------



## oldman

I’m still a Mickelson fan. He’s going to have to bring his “A” game this year.


----------



## Gary O'

I followed him from his childhood
He had a great dad
Is was so proud of both when he won the big one
As a noted pro once said, ‘he plays a game with which I am not familiar’
Very fitting in regard to the young Tiger

Glad he wasn’t around to know his misadventures 
He may lead again one day, but not like he did
Great contender, though

Seems he’s learned some lessons off the course

As we all hope to do


----------



## gumbud

God when I first saw the wife he cheated on my heart melted - 'for her' not him! and the kids of course


----------



## Ken N Tx

oldman said:


> I’m still a Mickelson fan. He’s going to have to bring his “A” game this year.


I like the Young guns that are playing today..


----------



## moviequeen1

I never liked Tiger he seemed to be arrogant,smug  thinking he's better than anybody else
I've been a long time fan of 'lefty' Phil Mickelsen ,also like Rickie Fowler,Jordan Speith Sue


----------



## Gary O'

moviequeen1 said:


> I never liked Tiger he seemed to be arrogant,smug  thinking he's better than anybody else
> I've been a long time fan of 'lefty' Phil Mickelsen ,also like Rickie Fowler,Jordan Speith Sue



I like Phil
Nice guy

I cheered for him many times, as he’s a lefty, as I.
Funny, I’m only a lefty in swinging a club, or bat, or chopping maul.

Anyway, even though color barriers were long ago somewhat broken, the golf game stayed rather immune to those breakthroughs.
Friends of mine had a very tough time playing at certain private clubs.

Tiger’s dad was a hell of a man. Class all the way, and his kid followed suite
Tiger came in as conservative, maybe seeming aloof
It was necessary

Fuzzy Zoeller, among the major elite, gave him a tough time coming up.
But Tiger’s game could not be denied

Then, after the notoriety set in, the head game took over the golf game.

He’s survived

He’ll do fine, now that his game is more in line with the rest of golf's mortals


----------



## CeeCee

My SIL is a very good golfer and was on his college golf team.  His roommate was Steve Stricker...I think he still plays but don’t know how well or poorly he’s doing now.  He was at my daughter and SILs wedding in Indiana.

My SIL has been invited to Pebble Beach many times and I think he’s met Tiger Woods.

Anyway, he golfs at least twice a week year round and also goes to some tournament in Mrytle Beach for a week every September.

My grandson is following in his dad’s footsteps...he’s on the school team and plays golf every chance he gets.

When I watch him when his parents are out of town, I always take him to the country club to hit balls or play.

I just sit there and say Hi to all the old men that pass where  I sit, lol


----------



## ClassicRockr

We really love Tiger Woods and many, many fans still do. There are lots and lots of regular and celebrity people who have cheated on their spouse and still very much liked. Wife and I don't condone cheating at all, but there are those that have done it and many folks who simply forget that those that did it did it. 

I was just watching him on the Golf Channel at the Practice Range at Augusta. Would absolutely love to see him win, but really don't think he will win another major...….but, never know. Just him being announced that he will be at a Major sure does pull the people in. It's almost shocking. 

Our other favorites are Roy, Ricki, Phil and Jordan. Oh, can't forget Matt Kucher!

We have other things going on this weekend, but will keep up with The Masters on my Golf app.


----------



## Ken N Tx

ClassicRockr said:


> We really love Tiger Woods and many, many fans still do. There are lots and lots of regular and celebrity people who have cheated on their spouse and still very much liked. Wife and I don't condone cheating at all, but there are those that have done it and many folks who simply forget that those that did it did it.
> 
> I was just watching him on the Golf Channel at the Practice Range at Augusta. Would absolutely love to see him win, but really don't think he will win another major...….but, never know. Just him being announced that he will be at a Major sure does pull the people in. It's almost shocking.
> 
> Our other favorites are Roy, Ricki, Phil and Jordan. Oh, can't forget Matt Kucher!
> 
> We have other things going on this weekend, but will keep up with The Masters on my Golf app.


Who is Roy???


----------



## Geezerette

Sorry but I think he is so boring. My feeling was that he got so much attention just for being a young African American golfer achieving some success which was rare.  Then people oohed & ahead over the scandal & felt sad about the back problems etc & I suppose it's nice to see him making a comeback. But I have much more feeling for NM's own Navaho pro golfer, Notah Begay!


----------



## Camper6

Geezerette said:


> Sorry but I think he is so boring. My feeling was that he got so much attention just for being a young African American golfer achieving some success which was rare.  Then people oohed & ahead over the scandal & felt sad about the back problems etc & I suppose it's nice to see him making a comeback. But I have much more feeling for NM's own Navaho pro golfer, Notah Begay!



It was predicted by those in the know that his golf swing would end up giving him back trouble.

He was also arrested for DUI driving.  Money went to his head.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ken N Tx said:


> Who is Roy???



Do you follow PGA? Just wondering. Roy is Roy Mcllroy……..the Irishman from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Ken N Tx

ClassicRockr said:


> Do you follow PGA? Just wondering. Roy is Roy Mcllroy……..the Irishman from Northern Ireland.


Do you!!! Its RORY!!!!!!!


----------



## Falcon

Couldn't  care  less.


----------



## oldman

I don’t think they “forget it,” I think they just forgive. Why not? It does say a lot about his character, especially when all of the other stuff came out about the porn and call girls, etc.


----------



## gumbud

he's hangin in there ! - two under


----------



## Trade

Has anyone besides me noticed how some white people seem to really enjoy it when a successful black man falls from grace? 

Or am I the only one? 

And then there was this avid golfer and co-worker of mine who, when Payne Stewart's plane went down, remarked "I wish it had been Tiger Woods instead."  I'll never forget that one.


----------



## gumbud

I thought at the time it was more about cheating on a lovely wife and kids - not black and white?


----------



## Buckeye

At the end of day 2, 5 folks tied for first at -7, Tiger and 3 others tied for 6th at -6.  Still lots of golf to be played & Exciting to watch!


----------



## gumbud

he once thought he was invincible but now he knows he has to fight for it!


----------



## Camper6

The way the golf press shows him you would think he is leading. That's what a lot of golf fans don't like. Everyone drives the ball now. That was tigers dominance previously.


----------



## applecruncher

Trade said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed how some white people seem to really enjoy it when a successful black man falls from grace?
> 
> Or am I the only one?
> 
> And then there was this avid golfer and co-worker of mine who, when Payne Stewart's plane went down, remarked "I wish it had been Tiger Woods instead."  I'll never forget that one.



No, you're not the only one.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, as of this morning (Saturday) at Augusta, he's only one out of being with the other leaders. Would love to see him win the Masters and get another Green Jacket. If he plays like he did yesterday (Friday) and takes over the lead by himself, we'd love it. Tiger has four Green Coats and Phil has three.  

Like it or not, he's still got a rather huge fan base. With a couple of excellent putts he did, he raised the roof off of Augusta with fans acknowledging these birdie's.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Funny, I was just mentioning to my wife this morning, wondering if Tiger has any black friends or fans. He sure has plenty of white fans/friends. Then again, as much as we watch PGA, we don't see any black fans. The only other black, that we know of, that is in the PGA, is Vijay Sinjh who is Indo-Fijian descent. In the PGA's Junior Drive, Chip, Putt events I will see a black kid of two, but that's it.


----------



## Gary O'

Trade said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed how some white people seem to really enjoy it when a successful black man falls from grace?
> 
> Or am I the only one?
> 
> And then there was this avid golfer and co-worker of mine who, when Payne Stewart's plane went down, remarked "I wish it had been Tiger Woods instead."  I'll never forget that one.



Seems still prevalent, but in close circles these days

Ugly traits are hard to keep in


----------



## Buckeye

Vijah Singh missed the cut.  Was at +12.  He's a Senior golfer now (56)


----------



## Buckeye

Weather problems in Augusta - Tiger currently at -11 and tied for the lead.  Yesterday's leader, Tony Finau has fallen out of contention.  The bottom half of the leader board started on #10, and the Green Jacket ceremony has been cancelled.  Trying to stay ahead of the rain​


----------



## Buckeye

And Tiger wins!!


----------



## terry123

Still love to watch Tiger play!  Hope he does it one more time!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Congratulations!


----------



## Gary O'

This has gotta mean more to him than any of the others

good show


----------



## AZ Jim

Tiger WHO??


----------



## terry123

Glad he did it one more time!!!  I am satisfied now I got to see it!!!


----------



## Trade

Buckeye said:


> And Tiger wins!!



That one's really gotta hurt for all those Tiger haters out there!

:bigwink:


----------



## gumbud

terry123 said:


> Glad he did it one more time!!!  I am satisfied now I got to see it!!!




yup they gotta tiger by the tail heh and it ain't gonna be a fun ride!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ken N Tx said:


> Do you!!! Its RORY!!!!!!!



Ok, my mistake. It's Rory, not Roy. Sorry.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Any of us could've been pretty rich, from betting on Tiger. Las Vegas lost a lot of money due to Tigers win. One guy got the approval to bet $85K and won himself over a million dollars for Tiger's win.


----------

